# Turning



## lpresnell (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey guys, 1st post. If you had 5 to 6 thousand to spend, what lathe & turning tools would you buy? I thought about a mini lathe, but would soon outgrow it. I plan to turn everything from a few pens to bowls to who knows what.
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## piceaspruce (Jan 1, 2013)

I like oneway lathes. They are the best or else general lathe.
Oneway Manufacturing
Hard to find used ones, but check local woodturning clubs, as they often have a member who is going to upgrade. I use almost exclusively a good bowl gouge and a parting tool (some scrapers) but that is a good start. I would suggest joining a club to get some good tips (American Association of Woodturners - Official Website)


----------



## ShawnF (Feb 18, 2013)

Oneway makes a very nice lathe, but I went with a Robust American Beauty recently myself. I love that sliding headstock and the TiltAway tail stock. Pure poetry. Now if I can just figure out what chain saw I want LOL.

I have Oneway chucks and a few of their other tools. Very nicely built, but I find the metric fasteners irritating...

Thanks,
Shawn



lpresnell said:


> Hey guys, 1st post. If you had 5 to 6 thousand to spend, what lathe & turning tools would you buy? I thought about a mini lathe, but would soon outgrow it. I plan to turn everything from a few pens to bowls to who knows what.
> Thanks,
> Larry


----------

